# Average height by weight class



## Virtual Jim (Mar 19, 2012)

Hello.  This is a shot in the dark, but does anyone know of a table online that lists the average height of fighters per weight class?  Either in Thailand or in the USA/Europe/etc. would be helpful.  I'm going for rule-of-thumb classifications, really.  I ask because I'm curious how I stack up to other fighters outside my club (where I'm well aware of the height, weight, and muscle mass of those with body types close to mine).  Thanks!


----------

